# Replace welded loops



## Doublehaul (Oct 3, 2015)

Bateau said:


> In the past year I have broken two welded fly line loops, one SA 12 wt on a sailfish in the Sea of Cortez and a few weeks ago on a bull redfish in Hopedale La on a Rio 8 wt. I've been reading that these welded loops are a weak point and that making your own loops is far more reliable. There seems to be three camps of how to 1) loop the fly line and 20 lb mono nail knot it 3 times 2) 50 lb mono loop and 20 lb mono nail knot 3) 50 lb dacron with 20 lb mono knot. What is your experience as the best way to make loops in a fly line?


I don't know that there is a problem with the factory loops, BUT I have used a whipped loop and never ever had a failure. Also, there was a fairly recent thread on this here.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

I was taught many years ago to look to your backing loop if the loop on the end of your fly line fails.. In short that dacron loop, being smaller in diameter than your fly line’s loop - can eventually cut through it. If you use super braid instead of Dacron the problem is even worse...

The fix? Simply make the loop on the end of your backing twice as large as normal then double with a surgeon’s loop so that the backing end of your loop to loop connection has two strands instead of only one...


----------



## kjnengr (Jan 16, 2018)

What kind of backing are you using?

Previously I did a double bimini twist knot to make the loop in my backing. However, next time I work on my connection, I think I am going with a cat's paw. In the example below the white would be the backing and the black line would be the fly line with the factory loop. If you were to cut off the welded loop and made a bigger loop, you could probably fit a third loopty loop in there.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2020)

Welded loop on my Cortland 444 line just popped off one day. I folded the tip back to make a loop, with about 1.5" overlap, then used a bobbin and thread to tightly compress the two lines together. Its the easiest and lowest profile welded loop you can make. I cover the threads with UV thick for protection.

I don't trust my nail knots to hold the loops together. Either my knot tying skills suck or the knot cuts into the vinyl coating.


----------



## kjnengr (Jan 16, 2018)

To those having problems with the welded loops, is it the leader end or the backing end?


----------



## Denduke (Oct 31, 2018)

https://www.onthewater.com/logical-loops


----------



## Hewe Dat (Oct 25, 2017)

Fold the tip of the fly line over and nail knot a short piece of 50-60lb mono/fluoro to the fly line and then tie a perfection loop in the line a few inches away from the fly line.


----------



## Bateau (Oct 24, 2016)

Both lines separated in the loop on the fly line on the Dacron backing side. My loop in the Dacron was doubled and tied with a double Bimini twist. For those who double the fly line and nail knot it or whip it with thread, does the loop run freely through your guides?


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

I had this happen twice last year on big jacks with two different fly lines. On my 12wt I cut the factory loops off of both ends, folded the line over and tied three nail knots using backing. Then I add a small drop of super glue to each knot. On my 9wt I use two knots over the ends of the factory loops and then glue them. I haven't had a chance to test them yet but the jacks start coming through in March.


----------



## Caleb.Esparza (Jan 31, 2016)

Cat’s paw on the rear loop and I cut the front loop off and build my own using hollow spectra nail knots covered it resin. I do this with all my lines 6-12.


----------



## Seymour fish (May 13, 2018)

Bateau said:


> In the past year I have broken two welded fly line loops, one SA 12 wt on a sailfish in the Sea of Cortez and a few weeks ago on a bull redfish in Hopedale La on a Rio 8 wt. I've been reading that these welded loops are a weak point and that making your own loops is far more reliable. There seems to be three camps of how to 1) loop the fly line and 20 lb mono nail knot it 3 times 2) 50 lb mono loop and 20 lb mono nail knot 3) 50 lb dacron with 20 lb mono knot. What is your experience as the best way to make loops in a fly line?


Bateau, Go old school. Double Bimini into an Albright, and done


----------



## Doublehaul (Oct 3, 2015)

Aldoni said:


> Welded loop on my Cortland 444 line just popped off one day. I folded the tip back to make a loop, with about 1.5" overlap, then used a bobbin and thread to tightly compress the two lines together. Its the easiest and lowest profile welded loop you can make. I cover the threads with UV thick for protection.
> 
> I don't trust my nail knots to hold the loops together. Either my knot tying skills suck or the knot cuts into the vinyl coating.


that is a whipped loop


----------



## Doublehaul (Oct 3, 2015)

Bateau said:


> Both lines separated in the loop on the fly line on the Dacron backing side. My loop in the Dacron was doubled and tied with a double Bimini twist. For those who double the fly line and nail knot it or whip it with thread, does the loop run freely through your guides?


I would say the whipped loop runs fairly well through you tip top as long as you make it tight enough. Sometimes it might catch if your false casting just to get line out, but will clear on the next false cast. Never had it pose a problem while leadering a fish.


----------



## Water Bound (Dec 12, 2018)

I use Momoi Hollow core backing and cut of all welded loops. 100% connections by either cutting off rear loop and splicing fly line into the Hollow core Or by splice a piece of hollow core onto the rear of the fly line and creating a loop on the end with a reverse latch needle. The latter allows for easy line changes with cats paw connections.

I cut off my front loops as well and do as @Caleb.Esparza has shown/described


----------



## kjnengr (Jan 16, 2018)

Caleb.Esparza said:


> I do this with all my lines 6-12.


Which weight lines do you use the high accuracy orange backing on, and which ones do you use the long distance green on?


----------

